# Wedding Bands - Your input needed



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Im getting married in April 2014, and ive been allowed to sort the wedding band (my only job).

Anyway I am wanting a sh*t hot wedding band, that play their own live instruments and can do many good covers through the decades (all genre’s), however we are wanting a little bit of ceilidh at the start of the evening and would prefer an all in one band with a fiddle player for the ceilidh (approx 45mins to 1hour). We would prefer to have a fiddle player over an accordion. Ive had a look on some "agency" websites, but there is nothing that jumps out at me.

Has anyone been to a wedding where this has been the set up, and could recommend any bands. Money is not a major issue atm, but id rather spend well as the band can make or break the night. 

I know I can trust the knowledge of folk on DW.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Have a look at Deville. They are Ayrshire based- done mine and two friends weddings - great guys.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

We had A-Side Soul for our wedding when they were brand new back in 2010... Very eager back then, absolutely no gaps between songs so the dancefloor was full all night long, full brass section and they were absolutely great! Were willing to learn new songs for 1st dances etc. A few friends of friends have had them since and been very happy. They also do Ceilidh!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Try the fudge machine, seen them at a wedding and they were great


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

lobotomy said:


> We had A-Side Soul for our wedding when they were brand new back in 2010... Very eager back then, absolutely no gaps between songs so the dancefloor was full all night long, full brass section and they were absolutely great! Were willing to learn new songs for 1st dances etc. A few friends of friends have had them since and been very happy. They also do Ceilidh!


:thumb: We have seen A-Side Soul's website and they look/sound fantastic, and I believe they are all top class musicians. They are in out top 3. Good to hear a positive review on them! Id like to go and hear a demo of them.

So far we have in our top 3: A-Side Soul, Genni Gibb Band and Jim Jam Celidh Band (mrs chose them).


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Ann Dickson band!


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm a wedding photographer so see wedding bands every week, worth checking out The Vinyls, Fudge Machine & The Unknowns though not sure if they do ceilidh.

Edit: Just remembered this one http://www.callanishmusic.com/ Seen them a couple of times and were very good.


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

My brother plays in a ceilidh band that have a fiddle, guitarist, drummer, keyboard..... they also do covers. I guess they can agree the "set" with you....

http://www.jiggered.com/

Have a look - some videos on there to!!

Congratulations by the way!!

Callum


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

getthewheelsinl said:


> My brother plays in a ceilidh band that have a fiddle, guitarist, drummer, keyboard..... they also do covers. I guess they can agree the "set" with you....
> 
> http://www.jiggered.com/
> 
> ...


yeah seen them at a few weddings too, were really good :thumb:


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Masquerade from Glasgow played at my wedding in Gretna green on Easter Sunday. Really enjoyed them and the do the called dancing stuff too


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and recommendations, i will have a listen to all of these! :thumb:

Keep the suggestions coming in the meantime


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

These guys played at my cousins wedding and thought they were great

the Singer Swingers or their web page thesingerswingers.com


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

James peake experience but there from norn iron.. Excellent band all live instuments


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

My brother recently had a band called 3 card trick at his wedding.
Just a three piece but they were excellent and did some ceilidh stuff too.

At a mates wedding last night and they had a band called Corra. Think they were a five piece and were also really good with a really charismatic female lead singer. Did ceilidh stuff as well. They also did a lot of audience participation- the bride and groom were singing and they did dance-offs etc.
Not my cup of tea but I imagine that they only do that if you want it!

I had a band called NIghtshift who were amazing and also have a horn section.
Nightshift Wedding Band

That was 6 years ago so personnell may have changed since then but I've never heard so many people comment on how good the band were. Highly recommended!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

moosh said:


> Ann Dickson band!


Seen them last Friday.

They were alright but need to sort their sound system out. The speaker next to us was very distorted.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

An important job you have there fella. We also had Deville the 2 guys were great and didn't take up a lot room. We got them through hireaband.com, they have promo nights where they showcase some of the bands and put on some refreshments. Good way to compare bands back to back.


Good luck


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

We had Cut the Cake and they were brilliant. A few of my friends have also booked them after hearing them at our wedding. Also, we saw them when they performed a showcase for interested people. Their website is http://www.cutthecakemusic.co.uk/. Would definitely recommend them.


----------

